# Donald Trump on Laura Ingraham's radio show



## billc (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw this at Breitbart.com.  Donald Trump was on Laura Ingraham's radio show talking about the non-existent birth certificate and Obama just not being qualified for the job of President.  He also isn't fond of the Bush Years because he believes they gave us Obama.  Here is the show.

http://www.breitbart.tv/trump-proud-to-be-a-birther/


----------



## elder999 (Mar 30, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I saw this at Breitbart.com. Donald Trump was on Laura Ingraham's radio show talking about the non-existent birth certificate and Obama just not being qualified for the job of President. He also isn't fond of the Bush Years because he believes they gave us Obama. Here is the show.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.tv/trump-proud-to-be-a-birther/


 


> *Donald Trump:*
> "This guy either has a birth certificate or he doesn't," "I didn't think this was such a big deal, but I will tell you, it's turning out to be a very big deal because people now are calling me from all over saying please don't give up on this issue.


 


> Trump didn't stop there. In the interview he also called for an investigation into Hawaii Gov. Neil Abercrombie, who is close to the Obama family and led an unsuccessful effort to make public a copy of the president's birth certificate.
> "I think this guy should be investigated," Trump said. "He remembers when Obama was born? Give me a break -- he's just trying to do something for his party."
> Abercrombie's efforts were stymied by a Hawaii privacy law that forbids the release of such records without Obama's consent.


 


> *Donald Trump:*
> "I'm like a really smart guy. Everybody that even gives any hint of being a birther &#8230; even a little bit of a hint, like, 'Gee, you know, maybe, just maybe this much of a chance,' they label them as an idiot,I have a little doubt -- the reason I have a little doubt, just a little, just a little, is because he grew up and nobody knew him. You know?"


 


> *Donald Trump:*
> *Of course I&#8217;d release it. In two seconds I&#8217;d release it. If I decide to run, I&#8217;ll absolutely release it,&#8221; have it right on my desk. I have it right here, right now, right this minute. I am literally looking at it. Because, based on this I said, &#8216;do me a favor, get me my birth certificate.&#8217; I have my original birth certificate right here.&#8221;*


 
_Look, Mr. Obama, I showed mine...where's yours?_


Two words: _publicity *stunt*. _


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 30, 2011)

Trump went full birther.  You never go full birther.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 30, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> Trump went full birther. You never go full birther.


 
Sure you do. It's actually a good political ploy. There's a segment of the Republican votership that this is THE issue , and, as of now, Trump has their vote.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 30, 2011)

I really don't care where Obama was born to tell the truth and I know nothing of hisbirth certificate, but why doesn't he just release his birth certificate? Why not just show the world? What does he have to lose?


----------



## WC_lun (Mar 31, 2011)

To make this even funnier to read, what Donald Trump showed was not a birth certificate   So no Donald, you didn't show yours.

Honestly, I hope this is not an indication of the quality of canidate the Republican party has in mind for 2012.  We need honest arguement and discourse in our elections on policy, not more of this birther crap.


----------



## CanuckMA (Mar 31, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> I really don't care where Obama was born to tell the truth and I know nothing of hisbirth certificate, but why doesn't he just release his birth certificate? Why not just show the world? What does he have to lose?


 
Because he doen't have to. He satisfied the officials he had to satisfy.

Yorkshirelad, you're an immigrant to the US. Suppose you get a new job. In the hiring process, you have to show HR that you are legally entitled to work in the US. The after you're hired, some guy in the warehouse wants you to prove to him that you're legal. Why should you do that?


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 31, 2011)

it IS a point tho.... NO ONE remembers this guy from before about 1995.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 31, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> I really don't care where Obama was born to tell the truth and I know nothing of hisbirth certificate, but why doesn't he just release his birth certificate? Why not just show the world? What does he have to lose?


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 31, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> it IS a point tho.... NO ONE remembers this guy from before about 1995.


*"*Dean Ando was one of Obama's childhood friends starting from 5th grade at Punahou School." LINK

"Scott Inoue, now a chiropractor in Stockton, Calif., said the small,  black-and-white photo had been stashed away for almost 40 years at his  childhood home in Manoa. For some reason, Inoue said, as he was growing  up he always remembered that photo and wondered what became of Barry." LINK

Find some new lies to debunk, these are too easy.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 31, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> it IS a point tho.... NO ONE remembers this guy from before about 1995.


 






Obama in the Harvard law school yearbook, where he graduated, in *1991*:






He published his first book in *1995. Why* would anyone have heard of him before that, anyway????


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 31, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> it IS a point tho.... NO ONE remembers this guy from before about 1995.


Can you at least try to say something that is true,... tho. 
Sean


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 31, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


>


For some reason, I can't see the image you posted. Sorry mate!!


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 31, 2011)

CanuckMA said:


> Because he doen't have to. He satisfied the officials he had to satisfy.
> 
> Yorkshirelad, you're an immigrant to the US. Suppose you get a new job. In the hiring process, you have to show HR that you are legally entitled to work in the US. The after you're hired, some guy in the warehouse wants you to prove to him that you're legal. Why should you do that?


 
There would be no reason in your hypothetical situation. On the other hand, in order for me to get an updated security clearance recently, I had to prance around to numerous locations with my certificate of naturalization and waste untold hours until the powers that be had spent enough time contacting CIS and examining the certificate for authenticity. Now if I have to do this as a bog standard, not so special soldier, surely POTUS should have to show at least a birth cert in order to take the mantle of C in C. Just saying!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 31, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> There would be no reason in your hypothetical situation. On the other hand, in order for me to get an updated security clearance recently, I had to prance around to numerous locations with my certificate of naturalization and waste untold hours until the powers that be had spent enough time contacting CIS and examining the certificate for authenticity. Now if I have to do this as a bog standard, not so special soldier, surely POTUS should have to show at least a birth cert in order to take the mantle of C in C. Just saying!


Let us pretend Obama already has a security clearance.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 31, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Obama in the Harvard law school yearbook, where he graduated, in *1991*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Because reports show that as a child he made his nanny commit suicide after she found the number 666 in his scalp. It was big news. Don't you remember?:rofl:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 31, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Because reports show that as a child he made his nanny commit suicide after she found the number 666 in his scalp. It was big news. Don't you remember?:rofl:


She had issues.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 31, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Let us pretend Obama already has a security clearance.


Even without showing his birth certificate.......hhmmmmmmmm. He should just show the thing, but he doesn't want to do that. Why? Because this nonsense distracts the sheeple from the lousy job the guy is doing as President.


----------



## crushing (Mar 31, 2011)

CanuckMA said:


> Because he doen't have to. He satisfied the officials he had to satisfy.
> 
> Yorkshirelad, you're an immigrant to the US. Suppose you get a new job. In the hiring process, you have to show HR that you are legally entitled to work in the US. The after you're hired, some guy in the warehouse wants you to prove to him that you're legal. Why should you do that?


 
The voters = some guy in the warehouse.   :lol:

I think it would be more like the boss wanting to verify that the paperwork is in order.  I guess it's all perspective on whether you think the government is the boss and the people are work for them, or if we the people are the boss.

Anyway, if there were any way at all to prove Obama was not a citizen, the Clintons would have found it and we may have elected our first woman president.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 31, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> For some reason, I can't see the image you posted. Sorry mate!!



It's an image of Obama's birth certificate.  The same one duly produced by Obama and duly certified by the FEC.  The same one that everyone insists no one has seen when you can view it online.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 31, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> It's an image of Obama's birth certificate. The same one duly produced by Obama and duly certified by the FEC. The same one that everyone insists no one has seen when you can view it online.


 
Oh, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CanuckMA (Mar 31, 2011)

crushing said:


> The voters = some guy in the warehouse. :lol:
> 
> I think it would be more like the boss wanting to verify that the paperwork is in order. I guess it's all perspective on whether you think the government is the boss and the people are work for them, or if we the people are the boss.
> 
> Anyway, if there were any way at all to prove Obama was not a citizen, the Clintons would have found it and we may have elected our first woman president.


 

Not sure what kind of privacy laws you have down there, but up here, HR would not be allowed to show any of that information to 'the boss'. 

The authorities that need to be satisfied have been. 

As for the security clearance, again, needed background checks have been made well ahead of time. Do you think the guy gets sworn in as CiC and then starts to fill out forms in triplicate for decurity clearance?


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 1, 2011)

CanuckMA said:


> As for the security clearance, again, needed background checks have been made well ahead of time. Do you think the guy gets sworn in as CiC and then starts to fill out forms in triplicate for decurity clearance?



That brings up an interesting point.  It's not hard to be automatically disqualified from receiving a security clearance - getting a DUI, petitioning to be a conscientious objector, or even a moving violation involving fines over $200 are all disqualifying.  However, none of those things prevent you from being elected President.  If a convicted felon were elected President, would they actually try to keep him or her from accessing secure information?  I wouldn't think so, but I guess it's never been tested either.


----------



## granfire (Apr 1, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> That brings up an interesting point.  It's not hard to be automatically disqualified from receiving a security clearance - getting a DUI, petitioning to be a conscientious objector, or even a moving violation involving fines over $200 are all disqualifying.  However, none of those things prevent you from being elected President.  If a convicted felon were elected President, would they actually try to keep him or her from accessing secure information?  I wouldn't think so, but I guess it's never been tested either.



Fun scenario if it wasn't so deadgum scary!

Or maybe the president does not really get to know as much as we think?


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 1, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Sure you do. It's actually a good political ploy. There's a segment of the Republican votership that this is THE issue , and, as of now, Trump has their vote.


A bad example of CA leading the nation. CA made the "mistake" of voting in a non-politition to govern. Now the GOP is following that lead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seems like grasping at straws. For the better of the country, they should look "within."


----------



## ganglian (Apr 1, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Sure you do. It's actually a good political ploy. There's a segment of the Republican votership that this is THE issue , and, as of now, Trump has their vote.


 

And thats exactly why they shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------

